# Poodle coverage in the WSJ



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta love it ....

One Poodle?s Westminster Journey, With Entourage - Photo Journal - WSJ

Can someone who shows answer a question? I see lots of comments about pigment, but this bitch looks like she's quite lightly pigmented ... how important is it? In relation to everything else?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Gotta love it ....
> 
> One Poodle?s Westminster Journey, With Entourage - Photo Journal - WSJ
> 
> Can someone who shows answer a question? I see lots of comments about pigment, but this bitch looks like she's quite lightly pigmented ... how important is it? In relation to everything else?


You'll note that her nose is darker in the show photos than in the pre-show pics.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> You'll note that her nose is darker in the show photos than in the pre-show pics.


Mmmmmm ... wonder if MacD cheeseburger would have the same magic overnight darkening effect on Poppy's nose ....


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> You'll note that her nose is darker in the show photos than in the pre-show pics.


Mmmmm, I was carefully not commenting on that :smile:.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The nose was the first thing I noticed, even before reading the comments.  No need to not comment on it, everyone's going to notice.

And eeww... mcdonalds food to dogs? Why not just give her kibbles and bits? Lol I am SO not a mcdonalds fan


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Mmmmm could be the flash?? :deadhorse:

That's Kadie Bonds who puts Inge together and the reknowned Betty Brown who shows her.

Kadie showed Annie for her first major and will finish her (hopefully) this next weekend - she needs another major. The little ficklehearted witch (Antoinette) absolutely adores her.

And AOM aint bad at Westminster!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OK - even my daughter was like :" eeeemmm, why is her nose brown "??? :angry: LMAO

Yes, she has bad pigmentation and her nose was colored for show - obviously.

BTW, when I see articles like this I clearly see why so many people have aversion to poodles and see them as "weird" dogs owned by eccentrics  - com'oooonnn ... *ugh, airplanes and burgers and carrying it to the elevator :confused2: *"Best in Show" move to a T*


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

I would have allowed it. Knowing full well that it would probably come across too glam for most.

Then again Westminster - and even dog showing in general - is too over the top for many. Consider all the criticism we get for the show coat. 

And the plane. If I had the bucks you bet your bottom I'd be in one! Heck, I'd use it to get across town. But I don't so I am eco friendly. :aetsch:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> *"Best in Show" move to a T*


hahaha oh my gosh right?! I bet they had to take her to therapy after not winning group XDD

Ally was AMAZING, if I were to EVER have the desire for a white I would hands down go to Brighton or Lakeridge, beautiful dogs


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Pretty certain the drama shot of loosing was a shot of affection taken at another time.

Of course who doesn't want BOB - but AOM is HUGE. And most knew it would be Ally or London.

Personally, I thought London outshowed her. He's always perfect. Ally - beautiful but a little :crazy: She's still a baby, though, and certainly outstanding.

Regarding Brighton breeding - have you read the article in PV this issue and seen that utterly gorgeous "lap full" of white pups on page 73?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I haven't tabatha, I'm sure it's to die for though. They have glorious looking dogs!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

_Almost_ enough to make me give up a color. _Almost_...


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> And the plane. If I had the bucks you bet your bottom I'd be in one! Heck, I'd use it to get across town. But I don't so I am eco friendly.
> NOLA Standards is offline Reply With Quote


LOL, I know that you are joking, but just for the record I would not :biggrin:
There was time when I had enough of money to do such a thing and did not LOL 

Over 50 million people are forced to skip a meal every day in the USA and every 5 seconds a child dies of hunger in this world : (((. To me personally it does not look "glam" at all but as utter decadence ... :noidea:


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

NOLA Standards said:


> I would have allowed it. Knowing full well that it would probably come across too glam for most.


It *was* in the WSJ...if you're offended by affluence, you shouldn't go near that paper!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Most excellent point (WSJ).

The choice to follow a poodle wasn't an accident! So much of the effect would have been lost if they had chose...oh say the red bone **** hound.

Poodles = panache.

And then they get picked on!

Crazy poodle people UNITE. And if you have a plane and are single...my number is - Just KIDDING!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, but if you are going for glam, don't let the girl be photographed without full makeup.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

:spit::rofl:


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

we are a tough crowd! :secruity:


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lettuce Pray*

oops

ment to start a new thread

see there


----------

